# Round:2 Game:6 [email protected]



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nothing fancy, cause I had no time in advance to get this up cause no one warned me there wouldn't be one tonight....Infact, the game's already started!

Go spurs Go!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think everyone's probably gonna be at the playoffs forum... but good luck guys!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

lol normally I think Bill Walton's a compete idiot but I liked this:

Crowd boos Finley

Bill: "Why are they booing Finley? what did he do" "He's the guy, Bill. If i wasn't for him they'dstill have their starting point guard." "So they're booing the victim of a punch? I don't get it..."

Hate to say it, but he's actually right lol.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs down 20-25 after the first. I haven't been watching teh game much, but that's ganan change for the rest of the game. What I have noticed is that the dallas fans aren't that loud. I don't know why, but they just don't seem really into the game. Especially after the end of the first. They're dominating the game, but the fans didn't seem to care at all!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Gino for 3, spurs within 2.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Manu for an and1. With Parker and Timmy on the bench, I can't beleive we're within a point. If Parker and Timmy pick it up, this game is ours. Manu decided to play, come on T&T!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I like the reffs. The calls are going both ways. Very consistent so far.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nick the Quick gives the spurs the lead!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

ug...Van Horn gets a three to put the Mavs back up by 2.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Helloooo? Echoe! Where is everybody?!?!!?!?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Duncan picks up his 3rd on a BS call...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs' D is really dwindling and the crowd is finally getting into the game. The spurs are also in early foul trouble....not looking good.

A no one else is here, I'm ganna go.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs have won! Spurs have won! Thank God almighty. The Spurs have won!!!!!!!


Banana dance! :banana: 



Oh and Ez wins the game thread. Ez won. Ez won. blach blah blah.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

hell yea!!!

when Dallas imbounded the ball on the last play, the clock started wayyyy late, lol


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

WOOHOO WE WON! :banana: 

nah, time to get ready for game 7, serious face = on... :|


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I see ya'll are happy for the Spurs' win, but isn't anyone ganna congradulte Ez for his win? 

Sore loser! :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Good Game guys. I have to worship the way Duncan can still make a shot after getting fouled. Why dont they foul him harder? Look out for game 7.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

I havent been here for awhile, but congrats again to you guys for the win tonight. I hope you finish the series off strong at home for the clench.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

yyyyeeeessssss


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

God damn...

What really hurts is that the Spurs didn't play exceptionally well, but the Mavs being crushed under pressure is what lost us the game...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry Ez for not telling ya i wasnt aware i wouldnt be on the board tonight cause i went to thing at some ones house to watchh the game. but anyway the great news SPURS WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers: :clap: :biggrin: :banana: 
NOw its time for game 7 with 2 days off parker should play alot better and at home so should manu and duncan. looks good but no where over. i wana blow out though.
NEVER UNDER ESTIMATE THE HEART OF A CHAMPION!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

ezealen said:


> By the way, guys, I don't think we should be calling this series over yet. The odds are against us, but I just don't like that additude. Dallas won three in a row, and if we trully are the better team, we should be able to aswell. Remember, two of the three games we must win are at home. And remember how crazy the crowd was in game 7 of last year's finals? That's how it's ganna be. Quote me on it.


Yep, I called it :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

ezealen said:


> Yep, I called it :biggrin:


looks like you started some *shish* in the Mavs forum, lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah...apparantly they don't like it when you ask someone to calm down...

hey, I've made a gone fishing picture for the mavs, but I won't post it yet in fear that it might jynx the spurs :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

:laugh: :rofl:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

If spurs win tomorrow, I'll post it here and in the official gone fishing thread in the playoff forum. If they lose, I guess I'll have to save it for next time the mavs get eliminated.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

OMG, you made a gone fishin picture for the Mavs already. I hope you never ever get a chance to post it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> OMG, you made a gone fishin picture for the Mavs already. I hope you never ever get a chance to post it.


lol. I didn't make it in a "Spurs won game 6, they're ganna easily win game 7!" moment. I was just looking through the one in the playoff forum and saw how horrible most of them were, but also how much fun they looked like to made. So I decided to make one.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Simply because they have momentum, the Spurs will advance. The Mavs' season will end Monday.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

1337 said:


> Simply because they have momentum, the Spurs will advance. The Mavs' season will end Monday.


But didn't Dallas have the momentum going into game 5?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yep. The Mavs now have two missed opportunities. And when you shoot 38%, it usually has very little to do with the other team.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I can imagine the hate and controversy that would happen if the Mavs were to win game 7. Imagine the headline, "Mavs outlast the Spurs in game 7" fans around the world would go crazy. I really want to see that.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> I can imagine the hate and controversy that would happen if the Mavs were to win game 7. Imagine the headline, "Mavs outlast the Spurs in game 7" fans around the world would go crazy. I really want to see that.


Why? I think you're underestimating your team. Either that or you think everyone else is.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

ezealen said:


> Why? I think you're underestimating your team. Either that or you think everyone else is.


yea i noticed that too...if the Mavs beat the Spurs, it wont be an upset..


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Why? I think you're underestimating your team. Either that or you think everyone else is.


From the way people around here in NY are talking, the Mavs have no chance. I would never underestimate the Mavs. I know what we can do.


----------

